# Wireless not working for some reason: Solved

## kkinkouu

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas & New Year! 

1.) Problem: Wifi will not work   :Evil or Very Mad: 

a.

~~~ Result when using "ifconfig -v" - wlp3s0 is not present 

```

lw510gen boot # ifconfig -v

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.83  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 2a02:c7d:3b87:d200:7b35:231a:6f28:e7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fd8f:2af6:7be6:0:b2a6:a13c:43d7:302  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::e402:2d5d:9019:9710  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:26:2d:fa:d6:8c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4335  bytes 2251630 (2.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3246  bytes 471679 (460.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2600000-f2620000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

b.

~~~ Results when using "iwconfig scan" - wlp3s0 is not present 

```

lw510gen boot # iwconfig scan

scan      No such device

```

2.) Gentoo full disk encryption setup: "genkernel --menuconfig --lvm --luks --busybox --save-config --install initramfs all"

3.) Machine: 

```

description: Notebook

    product: 431924G ()

    vendor: LENOVO

    version: ThinkPad W510

```

4.) Gentoo version:

```

lw510gen linux # uname -ra

Linux lw510gen 4.4.39-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jan 1 16:08:13 GMT 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

5.) Network controller:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN

```

6.) Error Message in dmesg:"I have narrowed it down to the below error messages"

```

[    6.683345] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    6.684770] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode failed with$

[    6.685104] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with$

[    6.685385] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode failed with$

[    6.685771] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode' failed.

[   20.462550] cfg80211: disagrees about version of symbol wireless_send_event

[   20.462554] cfg80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event (err -22)

```

7.) Kernel config:

```

> Networking support > Wireless

--- Wireless                                                                                                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                          <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     nl80211 testmode command                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     enable developer warnings                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     cfg80211 certification onus                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                          [*]     enable powersave by default                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     cfg80211 DebugFS entries                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     use statically compiled regulatory rules database                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]   lib80211 debugging messages                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                          <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                          [*]   Minstrel                                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                          [*]     Minstrel 802.11n support (NEW)                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                          [*]       Minstrel 802.11ac support                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                Default rate control algorithm (Minstrel)  --->                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]   Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                          -*-   Enable LED triggers                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]   Trace all mac80211 debug messages                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]   Select mac80211 debugging features  ----                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │

> Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN

          --- Wireless LAN                                                                                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support with thin firmware                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Atmel at76c503/at76c505/at76c505a USB cards                                                                       | │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED)                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Realtek 8180/8185/8187SE PCI support                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Simulated radio testing tool for mac80211                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Marvell 88W8xxx PCI/PCIe Wireless support                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Atheros Wireless Cards  ----                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver                                                                     | │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     Enable promiscuous mode                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module.                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     Enable promiscuous mode                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     Enable QoS support                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module.                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]   Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                          <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)                               │ │  

  │ │                                                          <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                          <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     Enable broadcast filtering                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                          [ ]     enable U-APSD by default                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                  Debugging Options  --->                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965)                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options  --->                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Softmac Prism54 support                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                          < >   Ralink driver support  ---- 

```

8 :Smile:  What i have tried:

a.

```

│ │                                                          <*>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)                               │ │  

│ │                                                          <*>     Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                                                                               │ │  

│ │                                                          <*>     Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support                                                                               │ │  

```

~~~ I've toggled between <*> & <M>; which has produced no positive results.If all three are set to <*>, the following below is shown in lspci -kv 

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17

   Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

```

~~~ It seems to be missing "Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi" & "Kernel modules: iwlwifi"

~~~ If all three are set to <M>, the following is shown in lspci -kv 

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17

   Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

~~~ Only "Kernel modules: iwlwifi" is present

b.

~~~ Adding "iwlwifi" module to "/etc/conf.d/modules" - No success

c. 

~~~ I have tried to install "NetworkManager" with no success

d. 

~~~ wpa_supplicant has also been installed: config below "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="blablablablablablablabla"

  psk="blablablabla"

  scan_ssid=1

  priority=2

}

```

e.

~~~ My "net" file has been configured in the following way and has had no effect either: "/etc/conf.d/net"

```

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_enp0s25="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

modules_wlp3s0="dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

wpa_cli_wlp3s0="-G3600"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_wlp3s0="false"

dhcpcd_wlp3s0="-t 10"

```

~~~ I know d. & e. are mostly likey not applicable, but i thought it better to be thorough  :Smile: 

9.) After the kernel has been configured, i then run "make && make modules_install && make install" - This finished successfully; All the old files in "/boot" are removed leaving the new files:

```

lw510gen boot # ls -a 

.  ..  config-4.4.39-gentoo  System.map-4.4.39-gentoo  vmlinuz-4.4.39-gentoo

```

10.) I then "mount /dev/sda2 /boot" & run "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" - This finishes successfully. (Don't think i really need to do this, but i do it anyways)

11.) I then "init 6" to reboot 

12.) Wireless interface will still not show using "ifconfig" or "iw (iwconfig"

13.) I've also booted the machine from the following and i can say all hardware is working correctly.

- SystemrescueCD - Wireless card "wlp3s0" is present using "ifconfig" or "iw (iwconfig"

- Lenovo PCDoctor Linux Diagnostics CD & machine passes successfully - http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/ds025448

- Windows 10 Pro has been install on a separate SATA disk and all hardware has worked as expected,

Please can some help with this, i've run out of ideas fellow Gentoo users   :Smile: 

Kind Regards,

kkinkouuLast edited by kkinkouu on Wed Jan 11, 2017 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fcl

 *Quote:*   

> [    6.685385] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode failed with$
> 
> [    6.685771] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode' failed.

 

You need the firmware

# emerge --ask sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## kkinkouu

@fcl, 

Thanks for the response; the following has been installed, sorry forgot to mention this  :Smile:  and i still seem to get the same results.

```

*  sys-kernel/linux-firmware

      Latest version available: 20160331

      Latest version installed: 20160331

      Size of files: 35,115 KiB

      Homepage:      https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

      Description:   Linux firmware files

      License:       GPL-1 GPL-2 GPL-3 BSD freedist

```

I've also looked at the other firmware versions available and non seems to be applicable to my card.

```

*  sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode

      Latest version available: 39.31.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 177 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 1000BGN ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 37.8.10_p2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 77 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Wireless 3160, 7260, 7265 Bluetooth

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.16.242414

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 457 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 18.168.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 320 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Advanced N 6005 ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6030-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 18.168.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 323 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Advanced N 6030 ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6050-ucode

      Latest version available: 41.28.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 219 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 6250-AGN ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl7260-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.16.242414

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 484 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl8000-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 16.242414.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 910 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Wireless 8260 and 4165

      License:       ipw3945

```

----------

## ct85711

First off, in regards to the firmware, you need to remember that if you have the wireless built in, you must also include the firmware into the kernel (you have to tell the kernel to include those specific firmware files in the config, the kernel will not look for them by it's self).  When the driver is built as a module, the running kernel will look in the firmware folder and try loading them...  So it is very important in your running kernel's config, to make sure it either has a M (module) or a * (built in); the recommended way is to have it as a module first, to help make sure it works.

When you use ifconfig, remember to use the -a to show all network adapters (otherwise it will only show the adapters that is up, and has an IP address).

Note, the .config in your /usr/src/linux*/ folder is may NOT be your running config; it is generally recommended to verify from /proc/config.gz  (gzip compressed) to ensure you are looking at your running config.

Note 2: /proc/config.gz is enabled through the CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC in your config, in case you don't have the file available.

Note 3:  You want your /boot mounted before you do make install for your kernel. As just because you don't have your /boot mounted does not mean you won't have a /boot folder anyways, they will just have different contents (between mounted and unmounted).

It is a very common mistake to miss that you are running the wrong kernel than you are expecting.  So using uname -a, and referencing /proc/config.gz will give you your running kernel's version (and compile date/time, and compile number) and config.

----------

## kkinkouu

@ct85711

Thanks for the reply! 

Looking at the date under "uname -a" i can see that the "running" kernel was last updated on the 1st of Jan.

I've definitely made changes since then...... so looks like some (almost all) of my troubleshooting since then has gone to waste....   :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Mad: 

Thanks for the heads-up regarding the "/boot" partition and mounting procedure; Makes perfect sense now.

I'll have to go back and re-do the wireless installation, fingers crossed I get it working  :Smile: 

Kind Regards,

kkinkouu

----------

## kkinkouu

@ct85711

Update: 

You where right on th money! Thanks for all the help, my appreciated!   :Very Happy: 

Results:

```

lw510gen # uname -a

Linux lw510gen 4.4.39-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Jan 11 13:10:13 GMT 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

lw510gen # ifconfig -a

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.83  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 2a02:c7d:3b87:d200:7b35:231a:6f28:e7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fd8f:2af6:7be6:0:b2a6:a13c:43d7:302  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::e402:2d5d:9019:9710  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:26:2d:fa:d6:8c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 23  bytes 5086 (4.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 27  bytes 2703 (2.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2600000-f2620000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:23:14:37:af:b4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

Thanks again!

----------

## ct85711

I am glad it got you sorted out, like I said on the /boot partition being mounted is a very common issue and easy to forget to do.  Usually by pointing this problem out, usually solves quite a few issues right away when they start using the correct kernel.  The firmware part is a constant trouble maker, as once and a while you never know exactly which firmware it wants until it complains about it.

----------

## kkinkouu

Yeah I was pulling my hair out for almost 10 days looking through every article i could find and gggrrrring at Gentoo. 

Trust me i'll never forget to mount the /boot partition when I make anything updates or changes made to the kernel from now on   :Smile: 

Again thanks a bunch for the help mate!

----------

